# Is this a razor edge gotti



## TJMAPP (Jan 24, 2010)

check out my album for pics. let me know.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i deleted the other thread due to double post.
but with or without seeing pictures of the dog. there is absolutely no way to tell what its bloodline is.
i mean you can get an idea of the "style" of dog, like if its bully bred or true APBT bred, or sometimes mixed.
but also, without having papers theres no way to tell if its a mix or not, even if it looks just like an APBT


----------



## ironjawpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i deleted the other thread due to double post.
> but with or without seeing pictures of the dog. there is absolutely no way to tell what its bloodline is.
> i mean you can get an idea of the "style" of dog, like if its bully bred or true APBT bred, or sometimes mixed.
> but also, without having papers theres no way to tell if its a mix or not, even if it looks just like an APBT


 ill cosign


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ironjawpits said:


> ill cosign


X___ironjawpits________
DEAL! lol


----------

